# Help !! CEL and P0505 - IAC-AAC valve malfunction



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Just bought a 95 Sentra with 90,000 miles from a private owner and Check Engine Light came on the next day. The car runs fine, no problem with idle, but the code came up is,

***OK TO DRIVE***
P0505 - IACV-AAC valve malfunction
P0136 - Oxygen Sensor - IS2

I had the code reset as of now, it again came today and I took off the battery fuse to reset the comp again. But looks like I have to fix the problem. However, I see no symptom of IAC malfunction. Being an XE, this car ain't got no RPM meter, so can't tell whats the idle RPM, but it just feels normal. And as far as the O2 sensor goes, I am getting around 30 mpg in city...don't know what can be wrong with the O2 sensor in that case.. No abnormal smell.. nothing!

Can anyone help ? Should I clean the IAC valve and see ? Or do I need to change it ? How much does it cost approx ?

I owned a Mazda before... never owned a Nissan .. am new to this forum... and I don't know cars very well.. Any help would be appreciated!!

Also, I don't know why autozone said they can't check codes for a *95* sentra, cause the following link says that 95 sentra was OBDII compliant..even though it was made before 96... 

http://www.obdii.com/connector.html

Anyway..I had to pay $50 just to get the code.. from a repair shop... don't know how much more I've gotta pay!!!


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

no reply ??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Just clean the valve first. I had the same code, cleaned the valve, then no more error. It even fixed my idle problems. CLick here for instructions on how to clean the valve. 
If that doesnt work, but it probably will, then replace the valve. 
You also got ripped from the shop. Fifty bucks for an error code......geez You could have got the same information free, with a little reasearch. You can retreve the error codes and definitions right here............


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Nostrodomas! Well, I actually researched a lot over net before taking my car to that shop... (Nissan dealer asked $69+tax to get the code) ...That locating the comp below the dashboard thing, I tried that.. but either I am too afraid ...or simply stupid...I opened all those damn screws but couldn't locate/take out the comp...anyway.. long story!!..i'll clean the IAC valve.. need to get some carb cleaner..


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Just use some thinner, some solvent, or even gas. Its easy to do. 
This is the valve:








(This image helps again.....lol)
Just remove the two screws, and carfully remove the valve. Clean it with carb or throttlebody cleaner, and a q-tip. If you are carful enough, you can reuse the gasket.


----------

